
MacBook Air battery replacements take only minutes - getp
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/01/18/sources_macbook_air_battery_replacements_take_only_minutes.html
======
mattmaroon
As long as they eventually offer the battery for separate purchase, or at
least affordable, quick and easy replacements at your local genius bar,
they'll have solved one of the major gripes with the Air.

------
there
was anyone really that worried about having to replace a permanently dead
battery? the main benefit of an easily swappable battery that doesn't require
tools is the ability to carry multiple charged batteries on long flights or
whatever. battery 1 goes dead, you just hibernate the machine, swap out the
battery with a second one (which takes 10 seconds on any normal laptop), and
resume working.

~~~
noonespecial
(which takes 10 seconds on any normal laptop)

Any normal macbook! My vista laptop takes 9 minutes to hibernate and then wake
up.

~~~
mattmaroon
Damn. If that's not an exaggeration, you have something wrong. I have 2gb of
RAM (Home premium, Lenovo X60) and both operations take something like 30
seconds. I haven't clocked it, but it's nowhere near 9 minutes.

~~~
noonespecial
Mines a Fujitsu lifebook, AMD dual core and yes 3 gig of ram. I've run it with
linux for a while but needed vista for work. Yes, I do think there's something
wrong. It takes about 90 seconds to get to hibernate, but always more than 5
minutes to become useable again after wakeup. Any advice? People tell me my
macbook would make a much better vista computer with bootcamp. Anyone have any
experience with this?

~~~
mattmaroon
Have you tried reinstalling windows?

------
Tichy
At least with the MBA I don't have to worry about treating the battery right,
like taking it out if I don't use it. I never do that, and feel slightly bad
about it.

My only concern would be if the battery were prone to exploding. It's nice to
be able to take it out to be safe against that.

------
inovica
I travel a lot and with more recent laptops I've never needed a second battery

~~~
dcurtis
Me neither, but my MacBook Pro's battery has close to 200 cycles and it's
pretty much dead. I'll need to get a new one, and it's nice to be able to just
swap it out.

